# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Advice on buying DSLR camera

## sathyab

Hi All, 

Its quite a dilemma when one need to choose a camera especially when paying a significant amount. Its natural that I would like to have the features from all the different brands and still get it within the budget. However, with a little of browsing around, kind of zeroed down to a model that is good for beginner. 

1. Canon EOS 500D Kit EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS 
2. Nikon DSLR D5000 
3. Sony Digital SLR 12.3 Mega Pixel Single Lens Kit (SAL1855 all-purpose lens) 

Photography interests includes : Aquarium photography, Fish - macro and micro, nature photography (Landscapes wildlife etc) 

Need some help in deciding. 

Cheers 
Sathya

----------


## Wackytpt

A point to note 

Macros and landscape shots are a totally different ball games as each requirement is different. The primary difference as of now is the lens.

----------


## o2bubble

Can any expert advise as well? I'm looking to buy an entry level DSLR camera as well.. Canon seem good but I had bad experience before with their non-DSLR cameras, seem to spoilt fast after just one year. Is Nikon a better choice?

----------


## Wackytpt

Each of the brand has it pros and cons. So it is for individual to decide. 

Cheers

----------


## o2bubble

Found this link while researching... May go got Nikon, but 3 good friends of mine got Canon, so will check with them on the feedbacks... http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/digital...2054191,00.htm

----------


## Wackytpt

I went for Canon is because most of my friends are canon users and thus we can share the lens. =)

----------


## o2bubble

yes, you have a good point! Hmm, this is quite important for cost saving...!

----------


## o2bubble

Found on hardwarezone, a brand new Nikon D90 with 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor Lens selling only $800 and used Canon 450D selling 600-900 without/with len... Can't find 500D so far.

----------


## hwchoy

try and buy without the 18-200 lens, my friend had one and I was not impressed.

----------


## sathyab

Found a good review link
http://www.digitalreview.ca/content/...T1i-500D.shtml

----------


## hwchoy

for cameras, check out www.dpreview.com

and for lenses http://www.photozone.de/

----------


## ohxela

hey you can try looking at www.clubsnap.com/forums

It's a local photography community! And i think you should go for canon since your friends are all canon users. can share lenses!  :Wink:

----------


## Fuzzy

I am currently using an old Nikon D40, planning to switch to Canon when budget allows. I prefer the Nikon interface, but Canon has a wider selection of lenses, many of which are cheaper also.

Also most of my friends are Canon users, so I can mooch lenses off them, heh.

----------


## sathyab

Thanks bro's for all the support and advices. Have carefully gone through the shared links. Looks like i would definitely benefit from Canon from a lens sharing view  :Smile: . However, will decide and buy over this weekend. Promos are on for Canon till 31st Jan'10

cheers
Sathya

----------


## hwchoy

don't be afraid to consider a good used camera body.

----------


## harnsheng

What's important is actually having an external flash. If you choose Nikon (depending on model), u can do wireless flash shooting. Or you can use cable. As far as i know, u need external transmitter for Canon. Only 7D have built in transmitter.

Ya, like hwchoy said, used camera body is actually a better option sometimes. Buy a higher end model (old model usually cheaper), and you wont have the need to change body that fast. I've seen beginner buying entry level, and change the very next year, a total waste of money.

By the way, i had no problem shooting fishes with my D200 (2nd hand) and 18-55 non VR. Important is external flash (mine SB600) and if you need closer focusing, you can consider Raynox DCR250. Cheap and good! If you want some example of fish photography that can be shot with my gear, visit my blog, harnsheng.blogspot.com. You will see what i mean. IMHO, im satisfied with my shot  :Smile:

----------


## sathyab

This is a new dimension to buying guide. "Used Body", well, do you have any specific shop in Singapore that specializes / refurbishes used camera or just look out for them in forums like clubsnap.etc..

Cheers
Sathya

----------


## hwchoy

I got all my used gear from Clubsnap. I believe some shops such as TCW (The Camera Workshop) also deal with used items. check out clubsnap and you will know where to find these things.

----------


## o2bubble

guys, hows does 1000d compare to 450d? I read the key difference are 10mb, 3.0fps, 7pt auto focus, slightly smaller photo size, plastic grip. Think not important.

----------


## hwchoy

the most important thing for a serious photographer is the ergonomics. how does it feel in your hands, how fast can you access the key parameters and change them to what you want. a camera is about taking pictures, not about turning knobs. ergonomics is about how easily the camera can be set to what you need for it to take the picture that you want, AT THAT MOMENT.

if possible go to a show or show room or a friend and handle the bodies. at worst try to rent one from www.camerarental.biz and play with it.

----------


## o2bubble

I actually do not intend to be expert in this photography hobby, just trying out for leisure and phototaking of my tank.. so, at most a 450d or 500d will be good enough.. but a friend of mine strongly recommends 450d over 1000d even though the technical specs are similar, so I will go with his advise.. Still looking for cheap lobang.. haha..

----------


## sathyab

All,
I finally went in for a 500D this weekend. Thanks for all your support in providing me the relevant information/links that supported me in taking a decision.

Thanks to all bro's

cheers
Sathya

----------


## o2bubble

Just bought a 450d used body in very good condition  :Smile:  Now getting the 18-55mm kit len from a friend next week. Hope can take some good photos soon  :Razz:

----------


## wynx

> Can any expert advise as well? I'm looking to buy an entry level DSLR camera as well.. Canon seem good but I had bad experience before with their non-DSLR cameras, seem to spoilt fast after just one year. Is Nikon a better choice?


Are you kidding me? My DSLR is six years old and still working well... :Grin:

----------

